# Pricing for the Alternanthera reineckii mini



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Ya know, someone ask what the going price was for this somewhat new, but common plant(Tropica/Dennerle both sell it), and I jokingly said 50$ a stem.

Lo and behold, I've seen 3-4 offerings at this price
I should have said 100$ a stem.:hihi:


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess it depends on the supply and demand for the plant. Would like to see how big this plant will get when mature.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, we'll just wait for it to be a buck a stem. I learned that lesson.


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

Ya...seeing alot of these popping up in trade since you listed yours. Don't really understand who would pay that much for some stems that will be $1-5 in a few weeks. I guess PT Barnum was right...there really are suckers born every minute!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

$50 for a stem? No way.


----------



## sdaugherty (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm glad to hear the prices will probably drop on that. I saw a picture and wanted to add it to one of my tanks until I saw the price.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

I wanted to reply to the sales thread, wondering what the seller is smoking.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL when i saw that people actually bought it I just snorted. It's going to be like the hygrophila pinnatifida craze, 40 dollars a stem one week and a couple dollars next week.
only slow growing difficult plants can keep a stable market. and of course troublesome plants that are hit or miss like pogostemon helferi


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Interesting... will wait for prices to drop first.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

some plants hold their value, stem plants don't seem to. Ludwigia tornado was $50 a stem last year.

If only we were able to get tropica plants in the states


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I started that thread Tom is talking about and I ended up paying $15/stem shipped. This was before Tom said $50 as a joke.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> I started that thread Tom is talking about and I ended up paying $15/stem shipped. This was before Tom said $50 as a joke.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You just made profit.
Thanks to Tom.

Hahah

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

ahahaha I thought it was a joke, but I guess some will pay.

Till it drops down to a $1/stem, what other plants are readily avail that are similar to mini?

Alternantherna sp. variegated looks kinda similar and I really like it. I DO know someone up here who has it. Just itching to try it out.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I was just joking, being a schiester that I am.

It's like folks believing "The Onion" is really the world's finest news source.

I'll sell you all my plants here for 500$ ahaha. No, not really. Some moderator might think I'm selling in the wrong sub form and not realize this too is also a joke. 










I got my plants for Free.

But I traded some plants they wanted bad.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> some plants hold their value, stem plants don't seem to. Ludwigia tornado was $50 a stem last year.
> 
> If only we were able to get tropica plants in the states


Some still are charging a lot for it.

I tend to keep the pricing up, but as demand wanes, I tend to add more stems to the boxes for the same price. That and I tend to get pretty good at growing the plants so they get really nice stuff. If you are simply trying to flip plants, well..........that's a tough business. 

Growers will always have better stuff.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

For that price I could have someone trim my normal sized 6.99 PetSmart Alternanthera reinecki for me and wont need the mini.:icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> For that price I could have someone trim my normal sized 6.99 PetSmart Alternanthera reinecki for me and wont need the mini.:icon_lol::icon_lol:


I know, right :biggrin:

That stuff is $8.99 around here...I bought a pack of wendtii green maybe a year and a half ago and it was $6.99 back then, but next time I went back they'd jacked it up. They seem to leave them on the shelf longer too now; I usually see a lot of them in various stages of melting down in the pack.

My LFS has decent quality in their plants and fish, but not much depth in selection of either, which is usually how I end up at the big-box stores in the first place.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> I was just joking, being a schiester that I am.
> 
> It's like folks believing "The Onion" is really the world's finest news source.
> 
> ...


I'll Take it! :iamwithst


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL, I was wondering what was up with that.

Tom you imp! :hihi:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

nvladik said:


> I'll Take it! :iamwithst


Really? That' includes FREE shipping.
I will not go lower on that, err....the "shipping" I meant.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Hey Tom! How about bumping up the price for S Repens Tropica 49 to $10 a stem?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I have Excel acclimated anacharis, only $19.95 per stem.

Order NOW and I'll double your order, plus throw in a super chamois, for FREE!

Operators are standing by. Offer expires while you dial.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

DarkCobra said:


> I have Excel acclimated anacharis, only $19.95 per stem.
> 
> Order NOW and I'll double your order, plus throw in a super chamois, for FREE!
> 
> Operators are standing by. Offer expires while you dial.


You should market your SOS (Staghorn On Steroids) for $50/thread and rename it "Awesome Moss" The Maintenance-Free "moss" for planted tanks.

You'll be rolling in $$$ in no time :fish::biggrin:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tanman19az said:


> Hey Tom! How about bumping up the price for S Repens Tropica 49 to $10 a stem?


That's what I paid originally:icon_wink


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tom, Wall Street NEEDS you 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OVT said:


> Tom, Wall Street NEEDS you
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Cause I'm full of manure? 
I suppose I would fit right in.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

tiggity said:


> You should market your SOS (Staghorn On Steroids) for $50/thread and rename it "Awesome Moss" The Maintenance-Free "moss" for planted tanks.


Pure genius.

It does look a bit like Spanish moss now that you mention it.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I was only going to sell it for around $10 a stem until I noticed that it was going for $50 a stem and someone bought them. I had never seen this sold in the US so I had no idea what the going rate was per stem. I just thought shoot if that is the going rate and it sold in less than a day I REALLY don't mind parting with some.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, frankly it's not some super cool plant, it's not much different than the normal type near as I can tell and I got it from the vendors that grow it in the EU. 

It is not like Ludwigia "Red" or downoi, or Lud tornado or Needle leaf Java, windlov etc when they first came out.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I just bought some Alternanthera Reineckii mini from Tropica through a European Dealer and I'm not sure how to plant it.

I received maybe 8 small plants about 1 1/4" tall with very small but healthy roots.

I have 2" of organic potting soil substrate with a couple of inches of Quartz Sand on top of that in the plant area, although I can cut down on the sand and build up the substrate closer to the surface if necessary

Thank you
MeCasa


----------

